# What's on your Halloween playlist?



## Grave Tone Productions (Feb 1, 2012)

Just curious what everyone is listening to this Halloween/haunt seasion? If you're interested in adding us to your Halloween playlist, click the link below for some free music....

http://soundcloud.com/gravetoneproductions

You can also pick up our first release, Music To Be Buried By here:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/music-to-be-buried-by/id475561324

Our playlist includes Carpenter's Halloween Soundtrack, Trick R' Treat Soundtrack, The Strangers Soundtrack, Danny Elfman, The Changeling Soundtrack, Verse 13, Midnight Syndicate, Jerry Vayne, various halloween/horror podcasts and of course halloweenradio.

Brian
Grave Tone Productions
http://gravetoneproductions.com/


----------



## DJ John (Sep 24, 2010)

I recently discovered the artist, "Figure". 
Ultra new Dubstep music with a great beat, excellent production and a Halloween monster twist. The younger generations are all over this guy. 
He has FREE Halloween tracks on his Soundcloud page, http://soundcloud.com/figure (scroll to bottom)
FB page: www.facebook.com/IMFIGURE

He's apparently releasing a new crop of Halloween tunes this week.


----------



## dixienites (Aug 12, 2011)

This is my playlist... I play it a lot while doing my Halloween decorating and I'll use it for this year's Halloween dinner party:


*One, Two, Freddy's Coming for You* 
*Halloween Theme* 
*Ghost Song- Air* 
*Scarecrow- Beck* 
*Theme from May* ]
*Night of the Living Dead quote* 
*Walk Like a Zombie- Horrorpops* 
*We are the Ones- Zombie Girl* 
*Werewolf- Cat Power* 
*Dance of the Headless Corpse- Zombie Girl* 
*Killing Moon- Nouvelle Vague* 
*Halloween Girl- Ghosts on the Radio* 
*Time Warp- Rocky Horror Picture Show* 
*Monster HASH- Swampy* 
*Liquid Spear Waltz- Donnie Darko* 
*Psycho Killer- Talking Heads* 
*The Lunatics Have Taken Over the Asylum- Collide* 
*This is Halloween- Marilyn Manson* 
*Tales from the Crypt Intro*


----------



## Indigo (Oct 25, 2012)

you should add Transylvania Sernade to your list,its really a cool video, I have it listedabove but don't want to get in trouble for spaming so you can find it that way [above link] or just type it in on youtube, its by David Repka. He has some awesome music onhis music web site.


----------

